# Clio's op is today...



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm at work until 2, but luckily my mum got her up to the vets for 9.30am. She *should* be ready to come home this evening and they are going to give us a call as soon as she's been done. 

I've just got a quick 30minute break so gave them a call to see if she'd been done and how she is getting on to be greeted with:

'Oh, is that that absolutely gorgeous little girl?! She is soooo lovely. She was going around the surgery with one of the vets earlier because nobody can resist her! She's just so sweet! Everyone keeps popping back to give her strokes and cuddles and she's just adorable! etc etc etc.............'



It seems Clio has worked her charm once again and has a new following of fans. I know they will care well for her and she will be absolutely loving all the attention. 

I'm so nervous though, she's so tiny and sweet and just... urgh. I hate waiting for operations. 

Anyway, I will update when I know more xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure she'll be fine  She's in great hands


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Only just seen this, how is Clio?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry, had a hectic day yesterday and haven't had a chance to update this till I've just finished work now.

Clio did very well, she had her op in the afternoon and we picked her up at 4. The vet nurse who gave her to is admitted she wanted to keep her and had utterly fallen in love with her - as had everyone else at the surgery. 

She came home and the first thing she did was raid the food bowl lol. 

She seems ok and not bothered so I'm
Pleased. They kept it all very neat which is also a bonus. 

They want to see her on Saturday - although not sure if that's to check up on her or just to see her haha 

Xxx


----------

